# Cats in boxes



## Peregrine Falcon (16 November 2018)

Will make myself fit! ðŸ˜€


----------



## Shady (16 November 2018)

Lol, they're hilarious aren't they
Gorgeous cat PF, love the markings. xxx


----------



## FinnishLapphund (16 November 2018)

They really make the best out of what is available.


----------



## asmp (16 November 2018)

Got one of those too!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (16 November 2018)

If I fits, I sits


----------



## chaps89 (21 November 2018)

Mine is not at all cat like and doesn't understand boxes. So I was most surprised when he went and sat in our (sophisticated!  ) laundry basket the other day!
	

Cupboards on the other hand are apparently fair game. (I opened the door for 30 seconds to put the slow cooker back and he still managed to sneak in!)


----------



## ester (21 November 2018)




----------



## Mrs B (21 November 2018)

We're so mean that Pads has to relax on newspaper and sleep in a chewed box ... poor, deprived girl ...


----------



## milliepops (21 November 2018)

I'm not a cat person (allergic ðŸ˜ª) but OMG mrsb that is a gorgeous cat!  ðŸ˜


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 November 2018)

Cruelty Mrs B, cruelty.  I'll send a courier for her to come and live here with "proper" boxes.  She's gorgeous.


----------



## Mrs B (22 November 2018)

milliepops said:



			I'm not a cat person (allergic ðŸ˜ª) but OMG mrsb that is a gorgeous cat!  ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I think so, but I'm also biased because she's actually a complete clown and makes me smile everyday. It's a  bit like having a cross between a cat and a Border Terrier ... she'll fetch if the mood takes her and loves to be vigorously towelled down when she comes in wet from the garden 

Hello, PF! I know - cruelty is the word ... I'll pack her bags now


----------



## Keith_Beef (22 November 2018)

Mrs B said:



View attachment 27536

Click to expand...

What kind of cat is that? I don't think I've ever seen one with such a beautiful leopard-spot coat!


----------



## ester (22 November 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			What kind of cat is that? I don't think I've ever seen one with such a beautiful leopard-spot coat!
		
Click to expand...

Bengal I should think  especially given the description!


----------



## Fiona (22 November 2018)

Gorgeous cat MrsB.....

Does anyone else follow 'Cats on Catnip' on fb??  Its v funny.

My son's kitten is in the vets being spayed today so I'm missing her lots.....

He is only 7, and didn't want her to go, so I had to tell him that kittens ran away to have their babies, and that surely he didn't want her to run away and he agreed, so he's now resigned to it...

Fiona


----------



## Mrs B (22 November 2018)

ester said:



			Bengal I should think  especially given the description!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Bengal indeed. Very!!  

Haven't seen Cats on Catnip, Fiona - will have a look ...


----------

